# John Love on Satan’s hatred for humanity



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2021)

The name of that angel, who first became wicked is Satan. When the first man and woman were created, he came flying from his black prison; he saw the man and the woman, he hated them because they were good, and loved Jehovah, and loved one another. Satan persuaded the man and woman to turn away from Jehovah, and to become wicked like himself.

And ever since, he, and many of his angels, have often come into this world. Men and women, we perceive that they are in this island, though you do not see nor hear them. They have been here persuading you to be wicked. These vile spirits take great delight to see men and women mingling together like the beasts of the field, without any true love to each other, and forgetful that they bear the image of Jehovah on their souls within their bodies. These wicked spirits take pleasure in blood, especially in the blood of little harmless infants.

For the reference, see John Love on Satan’s hatred for humanity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

